# How to treat tree limbs for inside use



## superman (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm very new to woodworking and looking forward to learning. Today I walked into my backyard and cut 2 limbs from a tree that had already fallen down. I've sawed part of a side so that when on the wall it looks kind of like the limb is growing out of it.
Before I bring it inside the house and install I figure there are probably some steps to keep it from molding or anything. I want it to look as natural as possible.

The bark is flakey and thin so I imagine I need to peel that off, but what kind of finish do I need to coat the whole thing and protect it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Got any pics of it? Other than that I wouldn't worry about it, unless it's wet or rotten.


----------



## superman (Jun 7, 2012)

Here you go...there's a knot whole that you can't really see should I be worried about that?

I guess I'd like to know what my other options are too. Like I said I kind of just started so what are some other ways to treat it if I didn't care so much about how natural it looked?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just cut up a limb from an apple tree. The limb died some time ago.

First consideration is whether any insects have taken home in the bark.

As I cut into my limb I finally found a small group of earwigs. Not fun.

Assuming you have given the limb a good review and no insects, then the next issue is to control the drying.

The ends of freshly cut wood should be sealed, if you want to minimize cracking.

A good sealer is "Anchorseal" from Packard Woodworking. Very easy to apply, water cleanup and dries clear.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=157201&Category_Code=

Are you desired to keep the piece intact, or do you have plans for cutting this into other projects.

I have a piece of a limb which sat in my garage for at least 15 years until I got around to making rustic coasters. I was lucky that the bark was stable and no insects.

This was the first 4 coasters I managed to salvage. Presently working on the second set of 4.








These were given to a friend to use in their new outside patio.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

superman said:


> Here you go...there's a knot whole that you can't really see should I be worried about that?
> 
> I guess I'd like to know what my other options are too. Like I said I kind of just started so what are some other ways to treat it if I didn't care so much about how natural it looked?


Ok it's a knot..... It's character, if that's what your looking for? If you like it that's all that matters. 
What you want it to be or what you want it to look like all depends on you.


----------



## superman (Jun 7, 2012)

It doesn't appear to have any bugs. Their are a lot of tiny holes which makes me think there might be insects or may have been insects.

That piece is only about a foot tall, the right side is flat and will be attached to the wall while the top, which is cut off in the photo is also flat and will hold, along with a 2nd limb, the actual shelf, so yes, as it is now is how I want it to look when I'm done. 

So it sounds like all I need to do is seal the ends and dry the wood and it's good to go?
My grandfather gave me a tour of a double-wide he owns. One side was converted into a "cooker" that they use to dry the wood which he says is necessary to kill any organisms. Is this what you mean by controlling the drying? I don't have a "cooker" so I wouldn't be able to do it this way but are there other techniques?

Thanks for the help and I'm a big fan of those coasters by the way.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's a stick for crying out loud. Hang it and be done with it. It's not really a big deal. Don't have to worry about movement because it's not connecting to anything. Sorry to come off like a jerk but there's no technical science to this. It's a stick. Lol. Apply some poly on it and your good to go.


----------

